# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΣΙΑ ΓΕΩΤΡΗΣΗΣ

## nikonk

Καλησπέρα
Έχω μια γεώτρηση στο Λουτράκι και ανεβάζω το νερό με μια αντλία 1500w 2HP τριφασική. Επειδή θέλω να δώσω και στον αδελφό μου αποφασίσαμε να βάλουμε μια μεγαλύτερη αντλία 3000w 4HP τριφασική. Εκτός από το θερμικό που σίγουρα θα αλλάξουμε στον πίνακα γιατί αυτό είναι μικρό και θα το ρίχνει πρέπει να αλλάξουμε και το καλώδιο το οποίο είναι 4 Χ 1,5 ή ισχύουν τα μέτρα στον πίνακα που ανεβάζω για τα τριφασικά. Τα μέτρα μου είναι 65 υπόγεια στην γεώτρηση και 15 στην επιφάνεια μέχρι τον πίνακα , συνολικά 80 μέτρα. Σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα για τριφασικές παροχές το όριο σε καλώδιο 4 Χ 1,5 είναι τα 110 μέτρα που μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Καλησπερα φιλε και καλος ηρθες στην παρεα , βαση του τυπου  p  -  v     = volts   
                                                                                                  ---
                                                                                                   I    =ampere
                                                                                                                            δεν ειναι καθολου θπερβολικο σε εμενα για μια αποσταση 150 μετρων θελω 35νταρια  για μεταφορα ρολογιου ωπαααα.

----------


## pstratos

Πριν αλλάξεις αντλία, ρώτα κάποιων που ασχολείται με γεωτρήσεις αν η διάμετρος της τρύπας της γεώτρησης μπορεί να σηκώσει μεγαλύτερη αντλία. Υπάρχει σοβαρό ενδεχόμενο, να αρχίσει και να ανεβάζει λάσπη! Την πάτησα έτσι, έβαλα σε κτήμα μεγαλύτερη για καλύτερα  :Hammer:  και μετά έβαζα inverter να μειώσω στροφές/παροχή!

----------


## nikonk

> Καλησπερα φιλε και καλος ηρθες στην παρεα , βαση του τυπου  p  -  v     = volts   
>                                                                                                   ---
>                                                                                                    I    =ampere
>                                                                                                                             δεν ειναι καθολου θπερβολικο σε εμενα για μια αποσταση 150 μετρων θελω 35νταρια  για μεταφορα ρολογιου ωπαααα.



Δηλαδή στην περίπτωσή μου το 4χ1,5 δεν είναι μικρό; Θεωρώ τα 110 μέτρα , για 3000w τριφασικό μοτερ ότι το 4χ1,5 καλώδιο, είναι μικρό και θα χρειαζόταν πιο χοντρό καλώδιο.

----------


## nikonk

> Πριν αλλάξεις αντλία, ρώτα κάποιων που ασχολείται με γεωτρήσεις αν η διάμετρος της τρύπας της γεώτρησης μπορεί να σηκώσει μεγαλύτερη αντλία. Υπάρχει σοβαρό ενδεχόμενο, να αρχίσει και να ανεβάζει λάσπη! Την πάτησα έτσι, έβαλα σε κτήμα μεγαλύτερη για καλύτερα  και μετά έβαζα inverter να μειώσω στροφές/παροχή!



Aυτος που έκανε την γεώτρηση και έβαλε την πρώτη αντλία μου το πρότεινε για μεγαλύτερο μανομετρικό.

----------


## rama

Κεραμίδι που δεν στάζει, μην το πειράζεις.
Φτιάξε μία υπερυψωμένη δεξαμενή με floater που θα τροφοδοτείται από την υπάρχουσα αντλία, και από εκεί δώσε τις παροχές που χρειάζεστε.
Το σύστημα θα έχει και εφεδρεία λίγων κυβικών εάν κοπεί το ρεύμα.

----------


## vasilllis

Μανόμετρικο τι να το κάνεις;αφού δουλεύει η υπάρχων.
Παροχή θα εννοείς μάλλον και κατάλαβες λάθος.
Το 1,5 καλώδιο που έχει βάλει απαγορεύεται για αυτή την χρήση,πρέπει να μπει από 2,5 και πάνω.ψαξε ονλαιν εφαρμογές που βάζεις μέτρα κλπ και σου υπολογίζει τι καλώδιο θες.

----------


## nikonk

> Μανόμετρικο τι να το κάνεις;αφού δουλεύει η υπάρχων.
> Παροχή θα εννοείς μάλλον και κατάλαβες λάθος.
> Το 1,5 καλώδιο που έχει βάλει απαγορεύεται για αυτή την χρήση,πρέπει να μπει από 2,5 και πάνω.ψαξε ονλαιν εφαρμογές που βάζεις μέτρα κλπ και σου υπολογίζει τι καλώδιο θες.



Δεν είμαι ειδικός σ΄αυτά απλά θα φύγει σωλήνα και θα πάει 75 μέτρα μακρυά και τώρα δεν φτάνει μετά από δοκιμή που κάναμε. Όταν εννοώ μανομετρικό έτσι μου το είπε αυτός που θα την βάλει , ίσως να εννοεί μεγαλύτερη παροχή. Μήπως ξέρεις που θα βρω τις online εφαρμογές που λες. Κι εγώ είχα αμφιβολία για τον πίνακα που ανέβασα γιαυτό ρώτησα την γνώμη σας.

----------


## vasilllis

Μια πρόχειρη ματιά που έριξα(αν θέλει κάποιος να το επιβεβαιώσει) δείχνει ότι το 1,5 είναι αρκετό.οποτε χρησιμοποιείς το ελάχιστα επιτρεπτό(2,5mm)

----------


## alpha uk

Ένα 1.5mm XLPE  υπόγειο θα κάνει την δουλειά , εάν είναι PVC βάλε 2.5mm για σιγουριά μια και αντέχουν σε μικρότερες θερμοκρασίες

----------


## vasilllis

> Ένα 1.5mm XLPE  υπόγειο θα κάνει την δουλειά , εάν είναι PVC βάλε 2.5mm για σιγουριά μια και αντέχουν σε μικρότερες θερμοκρασίες



Γιάννη για κίνηση ο ΕΛΟΤ προτείνει 2,5.+

----------


## nikonk

Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για την προσπάθεια σας να με βοηθήσετε. Αφού θα βγει στην επιφάνεια και θα γίνει ο κόπος θα της βάλω 2,5 καλώδιο για μεγαλύτερη σιγουριά. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------

mikemtb (22-05-18)

----------

